# Let's get serious - Knives !



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

So, my culinary hero is Gordon Ramsay, I've followed a lot of his recipes, and never come un done, that said a chef with 22 michelin star's obviously knows his stuff.

Back to basic's I feel I am at a point where I want to have a good knife set, GR uses both Wüsthof and Henckels branded 
knives. From my research, you really only need 3 knives, a 8" Chef's, paring and a serrated. 

I do understand part of a good knife set is 1) learning how to use them 2) how to maintain them

I wouldn't tackle a job on my BMW, without the right parts, right tools or knowledge, so why should my kitchen exploits be any different.

So, the question's

1) Wüsthof or Henckels
2) As a home cook how much should I be willing to spend.

And of course any other tips and advice

Cheers !


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

ALSO.... storage ? I've been reading different approaches

1> in a block
2> on a magnet strip
3> on/in bamboo


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

They're both good, handle them both and pick which you like better. Then get some good whetstones to keep them sharp.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

There's a long thread on sharpening, somewhere here. . .


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

How can I sharpen a dull knife to a new polished razor...


Howdy folks. Well this is my first post in this forum so be easy on me.:biggrin2: I know that initially my question seems too broad but I really tried to be specific in my requirement. I have no prior knowledge or experience in sharpening knifes. I did some research on my own (albeit doesn't...




www.diychatroom.com













Knives


Ok, not an actual tool, except in the kitchen. I have trouble sharpening my knives. I had ceramic wands where you wipe the knife from side to side. From an uncle I have honing oil and a sharpening stone. These things take forever and don't sharpen very well for me. My knives are top of the...




www.diychatroom.com





I, personally, don't believe that fancy stuff makes a good cook. Just buy some medium priced knives & learn what you like and need, unless you're opening a Benihana.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

My dad always said "A sharp knife will cut you.......a dull one will hurt you." I have both Henckel and Wustoff, but I got mine via trade when they had an estate sale moving back to Florida. I find that I use constantly, 4 of the knives. The rest stay in the blocks.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

You may also wish to consider the COO for whichever knives you buy. Many (most?) of the major players have lines that are made in China.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

My knives are all "whatever brand" some going back to my mother from60 or so years ago. But I used to sharpen knives for profit and can make any of them sharp. The main difference is how well they hold the edge and that for me is only important for big jobs which I don't do anymore. I used to cut a lot of meat (sort of). Boning out a side of beef will require a few touch ups.

I'd also love to own those brands but it would not improve what i make in the kitchen.

Now a 6 burner stove I could go for.

Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bud9051 said:


> I'd also love to own those brands but it would not improve what i make in the kitchen.


🤣


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yeah I'd love to has Wusthofs or Henckels but brand alone won't improve your knife skills. I use Chicago Cutlery most of which I've had near 50 yrs. 8" & 10 " chefs knives. Only got the 8" after my right shoulder got to the point it couldn't take the pressure of the bigger knife when cutting with the end otherwise I still prefer and use it. 8" slicer, 7" slicer/fillet knife (Chinese made) and a set of Chinese made steak knives both of which hold and edge well. 12" roast beef knife, 10" serrated knife, 4" paring knife. All hold edges well some better than others and I use a steel on them every time I get one out of the block. My only complaint with the Chinese slicer is that the edges of the handle scales weren't rounded, uncomfortable to use and I need to take it out to my shop and take care of that. I use it a lot boning and otherwise prepping meat.
Oh yeah, they are all wooden handled. Probably not NSF and not labeled so.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

My wife is a personal chef. She swears by the Shun brand from Japan. I just bought her a replacement for her 8" chef knife. (Knife was stolen when someone broke into her commercial kitchen) $174 at Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/Shun-DM0706-...8&sr=1-4-9e4bad12-957b-4e27-9cac-f327b63aafec


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

ajaye said:


> ALSO.... storage ? I've been reading different approaches
> 
> 1> in a block
> 2> on a magnet strip
> 3> on/in bamboo


If you have a place to mount it; the magnetic strip is the best. Reason: 8 times out of 10 all the knife needs is a good rinse and hang it up. Meat and poultry require a better wash.

I am not familiar with either of those brands.

I made an in drawer knife holder for our st of knives. Each handle rest in a groove and the blade rests in a slot.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I have a block that holds 
10" chef knife
8" chef knife
4" paring knife
3" paring knife
6" bread knife
14" bread knife
10" boning knife
10" utility knife
12" steel

All are JA Henckle knives and each one was purchased one at a time.
I have had these knives for more than 35 years. I like them, but I cannot vouch for any other.
One thing to look for is a full bolster. Two of my knives are not full bolster. They were gifts.
A great knife is important if you take cooking seriously.
I take cooking so serious, I had propane gas installed for the new gas range we bought. I would say quite the commitment.
Note: Gas is great. Cleaning up after cooking on a gas range sucks!


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

In the uk, I used gas, here it's electric, so I made the OH buy me/us a gas range
so yes I'm pretty serious 




J. V. said:


> I have a block that holds
> 10" chef knife
> 8" chef knife
> 4" paring knife
> ...


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@ajaye - What's an OH?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

NIk..........Other Half..........you are protected, aren't you.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> NIk..........Other Half..........you are protected, aren't you.


Thanks. Now I don't know what then end of your sentence means, or COO, but, never mind.
I think there are some things I'm not genetically pre-disposed to, like wanting a pressure washer or a bunch of knives.😊


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

same as SO, significant other, yeah, afaik COO is chief operating officer lol



Nik333 said:


> Thanks. Now I don't know what then end of your sentence means, or COO, but, never mind.
> I think there are some things I'm not genetically pre-disposed to like wanting a pressure washer or a bunch of knives.😊


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

ajaye said:


> same as SO, significant other, yeah, afaik COO is chief operating officer lol


I interpreted it as Country of Origin.

Somebody told me years ago that if you use a knife block to insert the knives cutting edge up. I'm not sure if it was meant to be better for the knife or the block.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

How about a chopper/cleaver, ajaye? I was thinking about my protected life, as chandler said and remembered all the knives and choppers and cleavers in Kashmir, Hong Kong and the Congo.😊


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

We had a young lady selling knives at the house. A friend of my daughters. Anyway I ordered a cutco fillet knife as I didn’t know one from the other. But I use filet knives a lot. It had a bright orange handle, was ridiculously expensive. When it arrived my wife tried it first in the kitchen. Why I don’t know. But I still don’t have that filet knife. It’s in the kitchen drawer for the last 15 years or so and she uses it several times a week. She loves that thing. I just get to sharpen it for her lol I know it’s no fancy kitchen knife. But I’m not taking it from her


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

I think @Nik333 a good chefs knife would work the same, I've only ever had need for a chopper twice, and as I didnn't have one I pounded on the chicken with my blunt knife LOL
I think my chopper is well past it's sell by date, although it sharpens up nicly with a hit of cialis ROFLMAO


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

ajaye said:


> I think @Nik333 a good chefs knife would work the same, I've only ever had need for a chopper twice, and as I didnn't have one I pounded on the chicken with my blunt knife LOL
> I think my chopper is well past it's sell by date, although it sharpens up nicly with a hit of cialis ROFLMAO


You'll be the first knife thread in CBR!


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

For all around chopping (and even cape removal from a buffalo), I love my Ulu knife. It has a history. I bought it from a guy on Ebay and he sent me a sheet showing its migration from Soviet Georgia to the US via his relatives. Hand made and carbon steel, so you wash it and dry it immediately.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

chandler48 said:


> For all around chopping (and even cape removal from a buffalo), I love my Ulu knife. It has a history. I bought it from a guy on Ebay and he sent me a sheet showing its migration from Soviet Georgia to the US via his relatives. Hand made and carbon steel, so you wash it and dry it immediately.
> 
> View attachment 637021


Cool, I've seen a similar/same knife on another forum. It was posted by a guy in Ukraine I think.

I want a mezzaluna. Someday I'll get off butt and buy one.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

lenaitch said:


> I interpreted it as Country of Origin.
> 
> Somebody told me years ago that if you use a knife block to insert the knives cutting edge up. I'm not sure if it was meant to be better for the knife or the block.


Yes, my use of COO was Country Of Origin, as in some people don't want Made In China knives.

Our knife block has horizontal slots.  Well, they're horizontal at the face of the block, but they're diagonal inside the block, i.e. the edge faces right or left, not up or down.

Instead of Other Half, some of use use Better Half.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

My guys Grandpa was a butcher, we inherited all his knives. Some are hilarious.


----------

